# What have you learned?



## CPAjeff

So 2020 has been pretty crazy so far . . . 

With that being said, what have you learned during this year that has changed/adjusted your view on things moving forward?

I'll start . . . 

For the most part, I honestly believe people are just trying to do their best. As such, I've learned to give people the benefit of the doubt more. I'm pretty hard-headed and stubborn when it comes to job performance, family responsibilities, and life in general. But, my best simply isn't good enough at times - the same is true with everyone.

Moving forward, I plan on being kinder and having more patience.


----------



## Critter

That there are even more wacko's out there than I imagined.


----------



## Catherder

Ok, here are some thoughts.


1. Overall, most people are good and want to do the right thing. 

2. Almost all of the crazy stuff out there, from the nutty posts on the covid thread, to the social media conspiracy theories, to the wacky runs on stores of certain items, is driven by fear. With that in mind, my goal is to take actions that would minimize the need to fear, be it financial and supply preparation, physical fitness, and spiritual readiness. 

I will admit that ,at least so far, our family hasn't had as many trials some others have, but being prepared somewhat beforehand has allowed the chance to still smell the roses during the recent "challenging times".


----------



## KineKilla

1) I learned how to properly wax my hunting boots, how to make a homemade boot wax concoction and where to find excellent honey and beeswax locally. 

2) I learned how to tie a nail knot and how to install line on a fly fishing reel.

3) I learned (or realized) that even if Covid hadn't limited my ability to go places I don't usually have anywhere I need to go.


----------



## taxidermist

1- Learned that two of the four kids I taught about financial responsibility actually listened and applied what I explained to them.


2- I learned that a few neighbors were having a hard time. Gave me an opportunity to "donate" to their needs. (felt good, and they don't know who did it)


3- There are a lot of "nut jobs" around.


----------



## Dunkem

There are lots of good folks out there, maybe a couple that the cheese is slipping off of their cracker, but all in all good folks. Some of the nicest and caring are those grundgy old biker dudes, and old cowboys. Been a pleasure to be a mod on here, you guys to the most part take care of things for us.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

EDIT Did you know there is a shortage of powerbait?, like to have 1 or 2 bottles, shelves are empty?


----------



## KineKilla

Dunkem said:


> EDIT Did you know there is a shortage of powerbait?, like to have 1 or 2 bottles, shelves are empty?


Hit me up after my bear hunt (post Memorial Day) I may have a jar you can have..if it isn't dried up.


----------



## Dunkem

>>O8) Hey I found some at my sisters, just thought it was funny people were hoarding it.


----------



## DallanC

Dunkem said:


> EDIT Did you know there is a shortage of powerbait?, like to have 1 or 2 bottles, shelves are empty?


Woah people still use that stuff? I'll pm you about something way better.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth

I learned that Democrats are ALL bat$hit crazy....
I learned to keep a heavy supply of TP at all times.
I learned the media really does control the narrative.
I learned a hell of a lot of people can't think for themselves.
I learned earthquakes are quite scary.


----------



## BigT

I have learned that apparently people didn't wipe before March of 2020, and didn't bother to wash their hands, or clean their surfaces! 

- On a more serious note, I learned to really appreciate my employer much more than ever before. 

- I learned there are many who just live in fear, and thats ok.
- I've learned the miracle that technology really is! 
- I've also learned that once again, I can't draw anything unless I have max points!


----------



## 3arabians

My wife learned to say F- it! for the last 2 days of home schooling our kids. I am very proud of her for her efforts and don’t blame her one bit for calling it! 

I took a few turns and that is a tall order!! 

It will be interesting to see what the fall brings for our kids and their schooling.


----------



## middlefork

If this is the "new normal", normal sucks!


----------



## Vanilla

Dunkem said:


> EDIT Did you know there is a shortage of powerbait?, like to have 1 or 2 bottles, shelves are empty?


The folks at Sportmans told me that it wasn't a run, per se, but that the corona shut down their distributor. They were clean out of line, swivels, powerbait, and a few other things when I went in to get new line on a reel. They had no clue when they'd be able to get more.

As for what I've learned? Boy, that's deep!

1- I haven't been fishing enough. You may chuckle at that, but it's true. I used to fish a lot. Like, a LOT! It was my personal sanity time. I love to fish more than any other recreational activity. Life happens. Between changing jobs and adjusting to new schedules and traveling quite a bit, family responsibilities, ecclesiastical duties, and just getting tired...I stopped fishing. I've been going a handful of times per year is all. The last three weeks I've fished as much as I did the last 6-8 months, and it's been just what the doctor ordered. My wife and kids are HOOKED too. (No pun intended.) I was listening to my wife talk to her mom after our last outing and she said, "I'm starting to see why [Vanilla] loves to do this so much. It's addicting!" It's been really good. I've learned that for me to honestly be truly happy, I have to fish.

2- I'm way behind the game on finances and investing. We are financially stable and we have what I'd consider a decent savings, but I need to take more tome to start preparing for my future in this realm.

3- I really, really love my family. It has been awesome working from home, and we've grown so much closer because of this current fiasco. There have been challenges, but it's been great getting to spend so much time with them, because in the olden days, as in pre mid-March, they didn't get to see me so much.

4- People are crazy!


----------



## APD

perception is reality to people.


situational awareness......making your perception match reality.


----------



## 2full

I've learned that when people get stressed out they turn into jerks. I've been barked at, and yelled at more the last 8 weeks than I have in the previous 9 years combined. They all think the rules apply to everyone but me.......

It has made me decide that as soon as I get a clean bill of health, I'm retiring. Would retire tomorrow if I didn't need the double insurance coverage right now.


----------



## DallanC

2full said:


> I've learned that when people get stressed out they turn into jerks. I've been barked at, and yelled at more the last 8 weeks than I have in the previous 9 years combined. They all think the rules apply to everyone but me.......
> 
> It has made me decide that as soon as I get a clean bill of health, I'm retiring. Would retire tomorrow if I didn't need the double insurance coverage right now.


Yea thats my experience as well. That other thread where people are mentioning all the uplifting neighborly things they are seeing during this... IDK what world that is, I've seen very very little of that going on. People are grade A a-holes lately.

People going out of their way to virtue signal themselves and put down others. Its crazy. I've started carrying my CCW sidearm again when we go out on errands.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist

Off track for the post subject, but - One reason for the "disappearance" of fishing bait, hooks, etc. is because of where its made..... China. Who knows when the container ships are going to be drifting into the Bay area with the wonderful stuff.


----------



## DallanC

True. I have a bunch of orders from china that have been sitting waiting marked "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" which means they are sitting at the shipping port waiting to be sent. Some of these orders have been sitting there 6 weeks now.

So its very true things aren't getting out of China. If people need things like appliances, or repair parts etc etc... do not wait. Prices are skyrocketing on alot of this stuff. I went to buy another LED light bar for my sons new ATV, they have doubled in price for any in stock stateside.

Just wait till people realize there isn't going to be a whole lot of items come Christmas time. Ugly times are come'n

-DallanC


----------



## brisket

Great topic, CPAjeff. My initial random thoughts:


My grandparents had it right. Frugality, food production, gardening, avoiding debt. Getting back to the basics is a better way of life.
I should have planted more fruit trees the first day I moved into the house years ago.
I've always enjoyed the meat providing part of hunting. It's even more important now with the meat shortages in the stores.
Planning an online funeral is not as easy as it seems.
It sucks not having a real funeral. Family connection helps with grieving, I hate that a live funeral has been taken away from us.
Oli is more right than most are willing to admit and accept.
I need more than a single source of income. It sucks, I mean it _really _ sucks to be worried about loosing a job in a market like this. The uncertainty is maddening. I need a few side gigs to not have all of my eggs in one basket.
I hate the term 'Social Distancing'. We need social interaction more now than ever. Call it Physical Distancing, or something similar, but it is an essential human need to be socially connected.
Top down policies will always be more destructive than a distributed, liberty/freedom/agency approach.
Americans have gotten soft and are willing to sacrifice liberty for safety.
Most people actually believe the media and government propaganda.
It's difficult to have rational conversations with people jacked on fear.
Local politicians are just as power hungry and controlling as those at the top.
People argue with themselves and don't realize it.


----------



## JerryH

Lets see. Oh drinking disinfectant and putting a ultraviolet light in yourself will cure you in minutes.

We elected a complete fool and we're stuck with him for another 4 years.


----------



## backcountry

op2:

* Community is key, we never get through life alone

* Even when life is hard there is beauty in the small moments


----------



## DallanC

JerryH said:


> Lets see. Oh drinking disinfectant and putting a ultraviolet light in yourself will cure you in minutes.
> 
> We elected a complete fool and we're stuck with him for another 4 years.


CNN fan?

You do know there is a Colorado company named Aytu Bioscience that has been experimenting with a UV prob inserted down into the lungs to kill virus's and bacteria right?

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop

DallanC said:


> Woah people still use that stuff? I'll pm you about something way better.
> 
> -DallanC


Can you tag me on that PM?


----------



## Catherder

A couple of more observations, not so much calls to personal action. They do not relate to discussions here.

1. The pandemic has shown that a great many folks have no clue about medicine. (My job has always taught me this, but it has been firmly reinforced.) Most folks also are just as clueless about science in general. They demonstrate this truism very ably on social media and the interweb every day. 

2. Similar to other crises, people of varying persuasions will initially come to agreement and togetherness right after the crisis hits. However, they retreat back to their partisan comfort zones very rapidly after the initial shock of the incident subsides.

3. In the scriptures, the concept of "mens hearts failing them" is described, often in relation to apocalyptic events. I think I have been able to observe and understand more what this means during this pandemic. It also was a bit different than what I thought it might be if my observations are correct and not the same in each afflicted person.


----------



## Finnegan

American journalism (the 4th Estate) is dead. What we have in its place is not what the founders meant by "freedom of the press".

Partisan politics has become a religion. Partisan zealots value loyalty above all else and live in a world of "them" and "us" and if you aren't one of us, you must be one of them. Either/or. On/off. Ones and zeros - the stuff of programming.

Something fundamental has changed in our culture. In my 66 years on the planet, I've seen my share of disasters...floods, fires, earthquakes, SARs. In every case, petty differences like politics, religion, race and class didn't matter. We always set such things aside in order to work together for the common good. But not this time. I think that worries me more than the disaster we're currently facing.


----------



## APD

DallanC said:


> CNN fan?
> 
> You do know there is a Colorado company named Aytu Bioscience that has been experimenting with a UV prob inserted down into the lungs to kill virus's and bacteria right?
> 
> -DallanC


ok then, which company is experimenting with the disinfectants in the body?


----------



## DallanC

APD said:


> ok then, which company is experimenting with the disinfectants in the body?


I dont know... but neither did he. That's why he was ASKING A QUESTION about it to the Doctors (ie: Experts) in the room. He never said to do it, he literally turned away from the cameras and asked the experts in the room their thoughts about it.

STOP WATCHING CNN

/sigh

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH

I'm worried about what end the light is going in??


----------



## backcountry

JerryH said:


> I'm worried about what end the is going in??


I think I will go ahead and trademark the name "Endema" now just in case.

Good segue to another lesson, mostly from this year:

*Bannon's "flood the zone with", let's say "scat" given the guidelines, is a strategy that's working like a charm. And there is no better evidence than the pseudoscience and science denialism flooding the internet during the pandemic. I don't believe the fourth estate is remotely dead (and the founders experienced much worse and yet protected free speech nonetheless) but there are definitely bad faith actors, spread throughout the political spectrum, doing their best to poison it's diseased body.

(IBTL?)


----------



## APD

DallanC said:


> I dont know... but neither did he. That's why he was ASKING A QUESTION about it to the Doctors (ie: Experts) in the room. He never said to do it, he literally turned away from the cameras and asked the experts in the room their thoughts about it.
> 
> STOP WATCHING CNN
> 
> /sigh
> 
> -DallanC


hey, i voted for the guy because the other option was appalling. not the brightest bulb in the lamp but he does some things well. i just wish he'd leave the rest to people with some experience.

and no, i don't watch much news.


----------



## Bax*

I think I’ve learned that I wasn’t as prepared as I thought I was. 

Items like TP and cleaning supplies never crossed my mind as items that could be in short supply. 

I’ve also learned that people I once believed to be level headed are actually quite involved in conspiracy theories.


----------



## Dunkem

backcountry said:


> I think I will go ahead and trademark the name "Endema" now just in case.
> 
> Good segue to another lesson, mostly from this year:
> 
> *Bannon's "flood the zone with", let's say "scat" given the guidelines, is a strategy that's working like a charm. And there is no better evidence than the pseudoscience and science denialism flooding the internet during the pandemic. I don't believe the fourth estate is remotely dead (and the founders experienced much worse and yet protected free speech nonetheless) but there are definitely bad faith actors, spread throughout the political spectrum, doing their best to poison it's diseased body.
> 
> (IBTL?)>>O-O,->>O-O,-


 I wish. But you guys keep at it we will get there.:mod:


----------



## .45

I have learned Ortho Home Defense doesn't seem to work on ants too well.

I have learned it's easier to wear a mask at Home Depot than maintain a 6' social distance.

I have learned my golf is not as easy as it was 12 years ago. 

I learned my food supply was really not in bad shape, need to rotate more often. 

I realized I didn't need ammo or firearms since I've stocked up on the last 3 crisis we've had. 

I've noticed in my neighborhood the best time to hit the liqueur store is at 1:15. No line
around the building. 

I've learned that grocery stores that don't require their employee's in the meat dept. to wear mask, hairnets or beard nets will no longer get my business. 

Lastly I've learned that I'm one lucky sob to have drawn for buffalo this year! :smile:


----------



## JerryH

.45

Thanks for the tip Ortho. Ants are crazy at my house and that was tomorrows project. 

If your in the SLC valley I'm on 53rd & State. We're busy as he!! cutting it up. But would like your business. Tap on the window & say hi. Hair, beard and masks are required.


----------



## middlefork

.45 said:


> .
> Lastly I've learned that I'm one lucky sob to have drawn for buffalo this year! :smile:


You thought you could just sneak that in? Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Catherder

Congrats, .45. OOO°)OO 

Which buff hunt did you draw?


----------



## johnnycake

Bison are the best!


----------



## .45

Catherder said:


> Congrats, .45. OOO°)OO
> 
> Which buff hunt did you draw?


Thanks Catherder (ouch)

I drew out for the dreaded Anthro, Nine Mile, Wild Horse Bench.


----------



## aspiring_hunter

I have learned a lot of different things. Esther Perel, a famous relationship counselor. Talked about how times of crisis build good relationships and breakdown bad ones. She explained that over the next few months we would see a spike in engagements and a spike in divorces. It's been a marvelous learning about and with my wife through this crisis. I've spent more time with her in the last two months than I did in all of 2019. 

It's also been a fantastic opportunity to work at my hobbies with additional time. I've now purchased a bow and I'm learning about archery. I spend more time reading and researching about hunting. 

Overall, my goal has been to ensure I use this time to improve, rather than sitting around with "dead time" and waiting for things to get back to normal.


----------



## MadHunter

Here's what I have learned....

All my conclusions about people and the state of our society were correct, accurate and true. We have trended toward a social, moral and ethical breakdown for the last 70 years and it only has gained momentum. Someone said Americans have become soft; I will partially agree with this but I will say we have been made soft. The ignorance people display in all aspects of life comes from a disconnected and un-concerned parental structure and complete failure of the education system. I don't believe this is actually by design or by conspiracy means but more so a snowball effect of the dumb creating the dumber. I could go on forever but the good things that came out of this I was able to empirically educate my progeny.


----------



## wyogoob

In 2020 I learned that most wooden toothpicks are made out of poplar.
.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I haven't learned much of anything really. I've always been kind of a coaster. Just floatin' through life like a turd in a river. Any of you catch that Tiger King show on Netflix?


----------



## 2full

I learned I need to get out of retail before I kill someone........


----------



## Fowlmouth

_____


----------



## AF CYN

Interesting Question CPA. Here is what I've learned:

1. My family and their safety and security is really important to me. 
2. I love my job. 
3. Our economy, life, society, normalcy and liberty are much more fragile than I've ever imagined. 
4. Be prepared. 
5. It's hard to trust any source of information when all sources conflict. 
6. I refuse to live in fear, but I admit the whole thing (mostly the reaction to it) had me worried a few times. 
7. I really value my freedom
8. I suck and Spring outdoor activities. I always imagined my outdoor prowess would allow me to provide for my family if society collapsed. However, if they were relying on me to bring home a turkey or some white bass, they'd all starve to death.


----------



## High Desert Elk

These are more observations than enlightenment:

1) I live in the wrong state.

2) People have cashed in on self reliance for direction from "experts".

3) We've seen our liberties and freedoms stomped on like never before.

4) "Social Distancing", "All in this together", and "stay home, save lives" are social engineering phrases.

5) Boomer politicians for the first time have realized they are not immortal.

6) My governor is an idiot (already knew that before this, but had to throw it in anyway).

7) Learned how to rebuild my trolling motor (not difficult really), there are a lot of "projects" to do around my house, tough to get things done at work because everyone is either "quarantined" or working from home.

8 ) Quarantining the healthy is dumb.

9) Offering a Covid test to "essential" employees was foolish because now a total of 1/3 of the staff comprising over 1/2 of maintenance personnel are "quarantined" because of contact tracing.


----------



## CPAjeff

A few more observations:

1) People are CRAZY.
2) People are CRAZY.
3) People are CRAZY.
4) I'm not a fan of working from home. I like getting ready in the morning and going into the office.
5) Handouts are HORRIBLE.
6) We were better prepared than I initially imagined with food storage and other preparations, but we can definitely improve on a few items. I plan on doing a greenhouse and putting together a better variety of food storage items. We purchased a freeze dryer a few years ago, but haven't put it much to use. 
7) I plan on planting some fruit trees.
8 ) The media has far too much reach anymore. 
9) Experts are horrible at guessing.
10) The narrative anymore is all politically driven.
11) Reloading is a great way to pass the time.
12) I'll probably start tying flies.
13) I'll pick up turkey hunting more seriously.


----------



## MadHunter

High Desert Elk said:


> These are more observations than enlightenment:
> 
> 1) I live in the wrong state.
> 
> 2) People have cashed in on self reliance for direction from "experts".
> 
> 3) We've seen our liberties and freedoms stomped on like never before.
> 
> 4) "Social Distancing", "All in this together", and "stay home, save lives" are social engineering phrases.
> 
> 5) Boomer politicians for the first time have realized they are not immortal.
> 
> 6) My governor is an idiot (already knew that before this, but had to throw it in anyway).
> 
> 7) Learned how to rebuild my trolling motor (not difficult really), there are a lot of "projects" to do around my house, tough to get things done at work because everyone is either "quarantined" or working from home.
> 
> 8 ) Quarantining the healthy is dumb.
> 
> 9) Offering a Covid test to "essential" employees was foolish because now a total of 1/3 of the staff comprising over 1/2 of maintenance personnel are "quarantined" because of contact tracing.


I talk to people from 28 states on a weekly basis and these two seem to be the norm with everyone I talk to.

What state are you in? If you don't mind my asking.


----------



## PBH

What have I learned this year that has changed me / my outlook? I've learned a lot!!

1. Capsicum. That's what Aussies call a bell pepper - or other "heatless" peppers.

2. Fillet is pronounced _with_ the sound "t". not "eh".

3. Bommies. That's where fish live.

4. Boils. Forget stripers. I want to catch a tuna, mahi-mahi, and wahoo all from the same boil without getting sharked.

I really want to go fish the west coast of australia....


----------



## MadHunter

PBH said:


> What have I learned this year that has changed me / my outlook? I've learned a lot!!
> 
> 1. Capsicum. That's what Aussies call a bell pepper - or other "heatless" peppers.
> 
> 2. Fillet is pronounced _with_ the sound "t". not "eh".
> 
> 3. Bommies. That's where fish live.
> 
> 4. Boils. Forget stripers. I want to catch a tuna, mahi-mahi, and wahoo all from the same boil without getting sharked.
> 
> I really want to go fish the west coast of australia....


I'm game for that idea. The next best thing is Ensenada bay in Baja. But I heard they shut down the city for covid.


----------



## High Desert Elk

MadHunter said:


> I talk to people from 28 states on a weekly basis and these two seem to be the norm with everyone I talk to.
> 
> What state are you in? If you don't mind my asking.


New Mexico. And to illustrate to point further, MLG was named as a potential running mate for Biden...


----------



## Thanar

Well, I don't know, I have always been kind and cheerful. From the news I have this year only a new trampoline that I bought using the site https://trampolines.guide/safest-trampolines/ for which I am very grateful to him and I think that this is my best purchase in 2020, because the trampoline is sport, and sport is mental and physical health, so I do not regret a single drop about my purchase and I think that everyone and everyone should buy one and jump on it at least a little to feel all the buzz when you jump on nm. Thank you for your attention!Good luck to all


----------



## MadHunter

Thanar said:


> Well, I don't know, I have always been kind and cheerful. From the news I have this year only a new trampoline that I bought using the site https://trampolines.guide/safest-trampolines/ for which I am very grateful to him and I think that this is my best purchase in 2020, because the trampoline is sport, and sport is mental and physical health, so I do not regret a single drop about my purchase and I think that everyone and everyone should buy one and jump on it at least a little to feel all the buzz when you jump on nm. Thank you for your attention!Good luck to all


Sounds like a shameless plug to me.


----------



## Catherder

Thanar said:


> Well, I don't know, I have always been kind and cheerful. From the news I have this year only a new trampoline that I bought using the site https://trampolines.guide/safest-trampolines/ for which I am very grateful to him and I think that this is my best purchase in 2020, because the trampoline is sport, and sport is mental and physical health, so I do not regret a single drop about my purchase and I think that everyone and everyone should buy one and jump on it at least a little to feel all the buzz when you jump on nm. Thank you for your attention!Good luck to all


I've learned that these "uncertain times" brings out a lot of spammers.


----------



## backcountry

Our president doesn't understand our Constitition, our Republic or even what free speech means.

After years of him attacking the press we are now seeing peaceful, legally operating press arrested for no reason all while live on the air.

Tyrants don't like free speech and will quash it despite criticisms of government officials being one of the principle reasons it's in our Bill of Rights.

This quote from a founding father is more prescient than ever:



> The last right we shall mention regards the freedom of the press. The importance of this consists, besides the advancement of truth, science, morality, and arts in general, in its diffusion of liberal sentiments on the administration of Government, its ready communication of thoughts between subjects, and its consequential promotion of union among them, whereby oppressive officers are shamed or intimidated into more honourable and just modes of conducting affairs.


I think that last sentiment bears repeating as Dickinson was not subtle about using speech as a cudgel against politicians.



> whereby oppressive officers are shamed or intimidated into more honourable and just modes of conducting affairs.


----------



## Steve G

7. Gardening and painting can be enjoyable if approached right
6. I learned the benefits of a heavier arrow
5. I learned how to use my smoker properly
4. I learned smoked elk roast is fantastic!
3. I learned how to play the banjo. (work in progress).
2. I learned I'm right in regards to what I think of humanity.

1. I learned that everyone thinks everyone else is crazy, but themselves.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

backcountry said:


> Our president doesn't understand our Constitition, our Republic or even what free speech means.
> 
> After years of him attacking the press we are now seeing peaceful, legally operating press arrested for no reason all while live on the air.
> 
> Tyrants don't like free speech and will quash it despite criticisms of government officials being one of the principle reasons it's in our Bill of Rights.
> 
> This quote from a founding father is more prescient than ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last right we shall mention regards the freedom of the press. The importance of this consists, besides the advancement of truth, science, morality, and arts in general, in its diffusion of liberal sentiments on the administration of Government, its ready communication of thoughts between subjects, and its consequential promotion of union among them, whereby oppressive officers are shamed or intimidated into more honourable and just modes of conducting affairs.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that last sentiment bears repeating as Dickinson was not subtle about using speech as a cudgel against politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whereby oppressive officers are shamed or intimidated into more honourable and just modes of conducting affairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 I learned some new words after reading backcountry's post. In these trying times I believe expanding our vocabularies is more prescient than ever.


----------



## backcountry

Watch out Colorcountry, it becomes an addictive habit. It starts simple with trying out a few new words and then next thing you know you are buying dictionaries and smartphone apps and double checking yourself so that you are using the words properly. Now I'm always looking over my back for my stray words.

😆😬


----------



## rtockstein

KineKilla said:


> 1) I learned how to properly wax my hunting boots, how to make a homemade boot wax concoction and where to find excellent honey and beeswax locally.
> 
> 2) I learned how to tie a nail knot and how to install line on a fly fishing reel.
> 
> 3) I learned (or realized) that even if Covid hadn't limited my ability to go places I don't usually have anywhere I need to go.


I really like your number one. Care to share any knowledge on the boot waxing? I've never really thought much about how I do it.... just wipe off excess dirt with damp rag and let dry. Then rub a ton of Obenauf's in with my hands until it feels sufficiently rubbed in. Any secret honey sellers you care to share with me? I'm a sucker for it.


----------



## bowgy

CPAjeff said:


> So 2020 has been pretty crazy so far . . .
> 
> With that being said, what have you learned during this year that has changed/adjusted your view on things moving forward?.


As usual, I haven't learned a danged thing.

Oh yeah... TOP... another angel got his wings.


----------



## backcountry

Whenever I want to add more vegetables garden space to always add an extra 50% more than I think. I always want to plant more than I think.

And Cedar City is a lovely town but the bane of a novice gardener. We actually had a hard frost warning Monday which came to fruition on the valley. Been a wild weather year.


----------



## PBH

backcountry said:


> And Cedar City is a lovely town but the bane of a novice gardener. We actually had a hard frost warning Monday which came to fruition on the valley. Been a wild weather year.


I'm in the bottom of the valley. I haven't taken any frost precautions at all this year -- and I'll have more cherries than I've ever had. My tomatoes have been untouched. Everything looks great.

I just hope the lady moving in enjoys my garden! :neutral:


----------



## 2full

I covered my garden both Sunday and Monday night in Cedar. Probably didn't have to. But it's doing so good I didn't want to risk it. 
Have tomatoes set already and my potatoes are rocking. 
I did have 3 or 4 customers rebuying veggies yesterday that got froze Monday night. 
One from Beryl, one from New Castle, one from Parowan, and one in Enoch. 
So some areas did get froze.


----------



## backcountry

Yeah, acquaintance lost most veggies at house just west of interstate. There are some quirky pockets that cold air settles in around here.

I know Red Acre posted photos of the frost but luckily they had enough help to cover all their rows.

Our yard didn't seem to dip below 39F. Our plants are going gangbusters after adjusting to that earlier heatwave.


----------



## DallanC

2full said:


> I covered my garden both Sunday and Monday night in Cedar. Probably didn't have to. But it's doing so good I didn't want to risk it.
> Have tomatoes set already and my potatoes are rocking.


This is our first year trying Potatoes, doing Yukon Gold. Decided to try growing them in 5 gal buckets. Its working out well better than expected. Potato plants are higher than the Tomatoes. I'm really curious how the yield will be this fall, but AFAIK, its working great. Its really convenient to be able to move them around too. Move them against the house when it gets cold (house radiates heat), move into sun, or shade depend on the weather.

I might try carrots in a 3gal bucket next. Really cuts down on weeds I've noticed as well. Mix peat moss with topsoil to give it a soft loamy texture, great for tubers to grow in.

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem

DallanC said:


> This is our first year trying Potatoes, doing Yukon Gold. Decided to try growing them in 5 gal buckets. Its working out well better than expected. Potato plants are higher than the Tomatoes. I'm really curious how the yield will be this fall, but AFAIK, its working great. Its really convenient to be able to move them around too. Move them against the house when it gets cold (house radiates heat), move into sun, or shade depend on the weather.
> 
> I might try carrots in a 3gal bucket next. Really cuts down on weeds I've noticed as well. Mix peat moss with topsoil to give it a soft loamy texture, great for tubers to grow in.
> 
> -DallanC


 I think that's a great idea. How deep on your spuds? I knew I kept all those buckets for something.


----------



## DallanC

Dunkem said:


> I think that's a great idea. How deep on your spuds? I knew I kept all those buckets for something.


IIRC, we filled them 2/3 full of loamy dirt / peat. Get the potato cut and growing eyes before planting (Takes couple weeks). Plant the spud a few inches and cover. When it begins to sprout a couple inches, add 3-4 more inches of soil.

Drill a few holes in the bottom for drainage, put some newspaper over the holes to keep from loosing soil. If I remember I'll take and post a picture.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full

I did some potatoes in some buckets last year as an experiment. Worked okay, but my ones in the regular spot did better. 
I did put a sweet potato in a bucket this year, have to see how that goes. They need a longer growing season, so I'm hoping for a late frost this fall. 

Google.......growing potatoes in tires. That works pretty well.


----------



## PBH

I have not tried this, but a neighbor swears this is the way to grow potatoes.


Use tires. Start with one tire -- fill it with dirt and plant the potatoe. When the plant grows large enough, stack a second tire on the first and fill with dirt. Repeat with a third tire when the plant grows large enough. Continue.

when you are ready to harvest, just pull off the top tire and shake the potatoes out...


----------

